# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  التحنيط الفرعونى وأسراره وكيف كان الفراعنة يقومون به

## قلب مصر

[frame="1 80"]

التحنيط احد مظاهر التقدم فى الحضارة المصرية القديمة ويدل على مدى ما بلغته فى فهم اسرار كثيرة من اسرار العالم وعن مقدار الذخيرة الصحيحة التى حصلت عليها من المعارف العلمية الدقيقة والصحيحة

أن سر التحنيط يظل دوما أكثر ألغاز الفراعنة غموضا وإثارة .......

لقد ظل التحنيط فى بادىء الامر مقصورا على الملوك والطبقات الغنية ، ولكن عرفت واستعملت اخيرا طرق اخرى للتحنيط ابسط وارخص بحيث تمكن الفقراء من ان يستفيدو من بعض العمليات الحافظه لجثثهم وخصوصا عملية التجفيف بالنطرون ، وان يكون لديهم هم الاخرون امل الحصول على الحياه الابدية . 
والاشاره الوحيده المعروفه لدينا حتى الان لاى وصف قديم لطرق التحنيط هى الفقرات القليله التى ذكرها كل من هيرودوت وديودورس ، وهما المؤرخان الوحيدان اللذان تركا لنا بعض البيانات عن هذه العملية اذ ان النصوص المصرية القديمة - كما هو معلوم حتى الان - لا تحتوى على اية تفاصيل عن طرق التحنيط .
واقدم وصف تفصيلى هو الوصف الذى ذكره هيرودوت الذى رحل الى مصر حوالى منتصف القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد (460 ق.م) 



وبناء على ما ذكره هيرودوت استخدمت ثلاث طرق مختلفة للتحنيط 

الطريقه الاولى 

وهى اغلى الطرق ثمنا ، وفيها يستخرج جزء من المخ بطريقه اليه ويستخرج الباقى بواسطة العقاقير (ولكن طبيعتها غير مذكورة) وتستخرج محتويات البطن (ويحتمل ان يكون المعنى المقصود ان تشمل هذه ايضا محتويات الصدر فيما عدا القلب ، ولو ان هذا لم يذكر بالتحديد) وتغسل الاحشاء المستخرجه بعرق النخيل والتوابل ثم يحشى التجويف بالمر والقرفة ومواد عطرية اخرى (انواعها غير مذكوره) عدا بخور اللبان ، وبعد ان يخاط شق التحنيط كانت الجثه تعالج بالنطرون ثم تغسل وتدثر فى لفائف كتانية كانت تلصق بعضها ببعض بالصمغ . 

الطريقه الثانية 

وفيها كانت الجثه تحقن بزيت الارز عن طريق الشرج ثم تعالج بالنطرون . 

الطريقه الثالثه 

وهى ارخص الطرق الثلاث وقد اختارتها الطبقات الفقيره ، وتتضمن غسل الجثة والاحشاء بواسطة حقنه شرجية ، ثم يلى ذلك المعالجة بالنطرون .

** شرح مراحل التحنيط **

مما سبق يمكن اجمال خطوات التحنيط فيما يلى 

1- استخراج المخ من الجمجمة بالشفط عن طريق الانف باستعمال الازميل والمطرقة للقطع من خلال الجدار الانفلا وبعد ذلك يسحب المخ من خلال فتحة لانف بسنارة محماة ومعقوفة 
2- استخراج احشاء الجسد كلها ما عدا القلب (( مركز الروح والعاطفة )) وبذلك لا يبقى فى الجثة اية مواد رخوة تتعفن بالبكتريا اما بالفتح او حقن زيت الصنوبر فى الاحشاء عن طريق فتحة الشرج
3- يملى تجويف الصدر والبطن بمحلول النطرون ولفائف الكتان المشبعة بالراتنج والعطور وهى جميعا مواد لا يمكن ان تكون وسط للتحلل والتعفن بالبكتريا
4- تجفيف الجسد بوضعه فى ملح النطرون الجاف لاستخراج كل ذرة مياه موجودة فيه واستخلاص الدهون وتجفيف الانسجة تجفيفا كاملا 
5- طلاء الجثة براتنج سائل لسد جميع مسامات البشرة وحتى يكون عازل للرطوبة وطاردا للاحياء الدقيقة والحشرات فى مختلف الظروف حتى لو وضعت الجثة فى الماء او تركت فى العراء
6- فى احد المراحل المتقدمة من الدولة الحديثة تم وضع الرمال تحت الجلد بينه وبين طبقة العضلات عن طريق فتحات فى مختلف انحاء الجثة وبذلك لكى تبدوا الاطراف ممتلئة ولا يظهر عليها اى ترهل فى الجلد
7- استخدام شمع العسل لاغلاق الانف والعينين والفم وشق البطن 
8- تلوين الشفاه والخدود بمستحضرات تجميل 
9- لف المومياء باربطة كتانية كثيرة قد تبلغ مئات الأمتار مدهونة بالراتنج يتم تلوينها باكسيد الحديد الاحمر ( المغرة الحمراء ) بينها شمع العسل كمادة لاصقة 

وفيما يلى كشف شامل للمواد التى ذكر هيودوت وديودورس انها قد استخدمت فى عملية التحنيط ، وبعض المواد الاخرى التى ذكر بلينى ان المصريين قد استخدموها لهذا الغرض ، والمواد التى وجد فى العصر الحاضر ان لها علاقه بالموميات : 
شمع النحل - القار - الكاسيا (نوع من القرفه) - زيت الارز - سدرى سوكوس - سدريوم - القرفه - الصمغ - الحناء - حب العرعر - الجير الحى - النطرون - الدهانات - البصل - عرق النخيل - الراتنجيات - (وتشمل الراتنجيات الصمغية والبلسمات) الملح - نشارة الخشب - التوابل - قطران الخشب . 




كانت الاعضاء توضع فى أواني سميت بالأواني الكانوبية التي كانت تتخذ شكل الأربع أبناء لحورس وهم:-

"إمست " IMSET و"حابي" HAPY و"دواموتف" DAAMTEF وقبح سنوف KEBEHSENOF

منقول[/frame]

----------


## جوليا

شكرا على موضوعاتك الرائعة المميزة

اخترع المصري القديم التحنيط  لانة كان يومن  بالحياة بعد الموت واستلزم ذلك حفظ الجسد 

وأكثر ما أهتم به الوجه الذى يحوى ملامح المتوفى والذى عن طريقه تتعرف الروح على 

جسدها عند اعادة الحياة،لذا خشى المصرى القديم حدوث تلف لهذا الوجه فأهتم بصنع 

قناع من الخشب أو الكرتوناج أو الفضة أو الذهب يوضع على رأس المومياء لتتعرف الروح 

على جسدها عند اعادة الحياة 

بانتظار المزيد والمميز

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا على موضوعاتك الرائعة المميزة
> 
> اخترع المصري القديم التحنيط  لانة كان يومن  بالحياة بعد الموت واستلزم ذلك حفظ الجسد 
> 
> وأكثر ما أهتم به الوجه الذى يحوى ملامح المتوفى والذى عن طريقه تتعرف الروح على 
> 
> جسدها عند اعادة الحياة،لذا خشى المصرى القديم حدوث تلف لهذا الوجه فأهتم بصنع 
> 
> قناع من الخشب أو الكرتوناج أو الفضة أو الذهب يوضع على رأس المومياء لتتعرف الروح 
> ...



اهلا بيكى يا جوليا 
لولا ما فعله القدماء المصريين من محاولات التحنيط ةحفظهم لآثارهم 
لما كان تبقى لنا شيئ نراه منهم ونتعلمه منهم الآن

بالفعل هم وصلوا لمرحلة كبيرة جدا من الثقافة والعلوم لا يتصورها عقل

اشكرك يا جوليا وأهلا بيكى دائما

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
اود ان اضيف تعليق فقط علي موضوعك الذي اقل ما يقال عنه انه وثائقي و هو اننا نعرف الان سر التحنيط و يوجد متحف التحنيط بالاقصر تم تحنيط بعض الحيوانات به عن طريق مجموعة من الباحثين و الدارسين المصريين و هو بلا فخر منارة يزهو بها كل مصري
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة و دام قلمك و ما يجود به عن امجادنا السابقة و التي مازالت مستمرة حتي الان و سوف تستمر

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
> اود ان اضيف تعليق فقط علي موضوعك الذي اقل ما يقال عنه انه وثائقي و هو اننا نعرف الان سر التحنيط و يوجد متحف التحنيط بالاقصر تم تحنيط بعض الحيوانات به عن طريق مجموعة من الباحثين و الدارسين المصريين و هو بلا فخر منارة يزهو بها كل مصري
> دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة و دام قلمك و ما يجود به عن امجادنا السابقة و التي مازالت مستمرة حتي الان و سوف تستمر


أخى الفاضل فرعون طيبة

الف شكر ليك على مداخلتك الممتازة والاضافة الرائعة

مع وافر تقديرى واحترامى لحضرتك

----------


## عماد وليم حلقه

اهم خطوة من خطوات التحنيط وهي :-

( طريقة تجفيف الجثث )
[ سر التحنيط عند الفراعنة ]

تجفيف الجثث دون استخدام مواد كيميائية.. هو سر التحنيط الذي احتفظ به الفراعنة أكثر من آلاف السنين ظل العالم خلالها يبحث عن مفتاح تلك المعجزة بلا جدوي.بهذه الكلمات كشف عماد وليم حلقة - الأخصائي الاجتماعي بإدارة المنتزه التعليمية - عن بحثه الجديد الذي أكد أساتذة التشريح بكلية الطب جامعة الإسكندرية نجاحه في عملية التحنيط التي تمت علي "يد بشرية"
وللمزيد يمكن الرجوع الى الاتي :
www.emad-halaka.blogspot.com
www.emad-halaka.webs.com
www.facebook.com/emad.halaka.
في البداية أوضح عماد وليم ان تجاربه لاكتشاف سر التحنيط عند الفراعنة بدأت منذ فترة علي الفئران والدجاج والأرانب دون استخدام أية كيماويات.. ونجح بعد عدة محاولات في الحفاظ علي الجثث من التلف والتعفن بشرط حفظها في نهاية تلك العملية في مكان خال من الرطوبة والحشرات.
أضاف ان لملح النطرون 3 وظائف في التحنيط أولها الإسراع بامتصاص الماء من الجثة والثاني المساعدة في تجفيفها من الدهون وأخيرا القيام بدوره المعتاد كمادة حافظة.

اللفائف والتمائم
أشار إلي أن جميع من اطلعوا علي بحثه من أساتذة التشريح أكدوا ان طريقته في التحنيط جديدة تماما فالأساليب المتبعة من قبل في عمليات التحنيط بفتح البطن وخروج الأحشاء ووضع الحنوط بأنواعها المختلفة ولف الجثة باللفائف ووضع التمائم وطريقة وضعها في المقابر كلها تقنيات معروفة إلا أن "تجفيف الجثة" بدون مواد كيميائية لم يتوصل إليها أحد نهائيا.
توصلت إلي أن عملية التجفيف - والكلام مازال له - هي أهم مرحلة في عملية التحنيط وهي تكفي للحفاظ علي الجثة من التعفن بشكل فعال.. وليست هناك أهمية "للحنوط" أو لوضع الجثة في القماش أو لفها بهدف الحفاظ عليها . غير أن اللف يعطيها متانة حتي لا تنكسر العظام.. كما أن اللفائف كانت تحتوي علي التمائم الفرعونية أما العطور والحنوط فما هي إلا وسيلة لإظهار مدي اعتزازهم بالمتوفي وتوضيح مدي حبهم وتقديرهم له وأيضا لتوضيح المكانة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية له ولأسرته عن طريق المواد المستخدمة في التحنيط .

نشارة الخشب
أشار إلي أنه اكتشف كذلك انه يمكن أن يتم التجفيف دون اخراج الأحشاء من الجثة ودون فتح البطن ولكن في هذه الحالة تنكمش البطن إلي الداخل ويتشوه منظر الجثة لذلك يتم استخلاص الأحشاء من البطن ليتم حشوها بدلا منها بنشارة الخشب أو كرات القماش وبالطبع فان اخراج الاحشاء يسرع عملية التجفيف.

أكد صاحب الاكتشاف الجديد انه بعد ان توصل الى كل هذة الامور تقدم ببحثة الى رئيس جامعة الاسكندرية والذي تفضل مشكورا بارسال الموضوع الى كلية الطب والتي من خلالها تم تشكيل لجنة من قسم التشريح برئاسة رئيس القسم وتم مناقشة الموضوع وفي نهاية المناقشة تم الاتفاق على أن يقوم قسم التشريح بمنح الاستاذ عماد( يد ادمية ) لاجراء التجربة عليها ومعاودة القسم مرة اخرى لابداء الراي وقد افاد القسم بتقرير رسمي معتمد بان التجربة تمت بنجاح وان اليد جفت تماما دون اي تلف مما يؤكد صحة طريقتة.

قامت بعد ذالك جامعة الاسكندرية بتحويل الموضوع الى كلية العلوم لابداء الراي وتفضلت الكلية مشكورة بعمل ندوة علمية لمناقشة ما اطلق علية الاستاذ عماد سر التحنيط وقد حضر في هذة المناقشة عميد الكلية والوكلاء و لفيف من السادة الاساتذة من داخل وخارج الكلية وبعض من رجال الصحافة والاعلام

سر التحنيط
في البداية اكد عماد ان طريقة التجفيف التي يقوم بها هي نفس الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها قدماء المصريين وذلك لان الادوات التي يستخدمها في عمليات التجفيف هي بدائية وهناك من الدلائل التي تؤكد استعمال المصري القديم لها .

وما هي الادوات المستخدمة
الفخار والنار
وما هي الطريقة
توضع جثة المتوفي على رف من الفخار داخل حضانة من الفخار( بشرط عدم تلامس الجثة لاي جزء من جدار الحضانة الفخارية وذلك حتى لا تحترق ) وتكون هذة الحضانة محكمة الغلق تماما وبها فتحة من اعلى قطرها ( 15 ) سم تقريبا ثم توضع هذه الحضانة بما تحتويها على نار الى ان تصل درجة الحرارة الى الدرجة المطلوبة لاخراج جميع الغازات والجراثيم من الحضانة وتعقيمها تماما ثم يحكم غلق فتحة الحضانة تماما وترفع الحضانة بما تحويها من فوق النار وتترك في مكن مشمس الى ان تجف الجثة تماما ثم نقوم بعد ذلك باخراج الجثة من الحضانة وتحنط بالحنوط وتلف بلفائف - كل حسب مكانتة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية - وتحفظ بعد ذلك في مكان جاف

لماذا الفخار
لان الفخار هو المادة التي يمكن ان يمر الماء من خلاله ولا يمر الهواء من خلاله وبالتالي فانه سوف يمر الماء الذي ينزل من الجثة الى خارج الحضانة ولا تتلوث الحضانة في الداخل من الهواء او الجراثيم التى خارج الحضانة .

وكم من الوقت تبقى الجثة داخل الحضانة
تبقى الجثة داخل الحضانة تبعا لعدة شروط اهمها حجم الجثة والمناخ الخارجي اي درجة الحرارة وليست هناك وقت محدد لكل الجثث بل ان لكل جثة وقت لتجفيفها

راي علماء كلية العلوم
اكد علماء كلية العلوم بان هذه الطريقة جيدة للغاية و لم يتقدم بها احد من قبل واكدوا ان هناك الكثير من الشواهد في الحضارة المصرية القديمة تؤكد كل ما توصلت اليه وان الموضوع من حيث الشرح والعرض تبدو التجربة ناجحة وان الموضوع المطروح مقبول وانه يجب ان تتبنى الكلية او اي جهة علمية هذا الموضوع لدراسته باسلوب علمي منهجي ويجب ان يشترك في البحث اساتذة من تخصصات مختلفة واكدوا على ضرورة التأكد من صحة عدم اكتشاف اخرون لنفس الفكرة والتوصية بنشر هذا البحث في المجلات العلمية
وللتواصل

emad_halaka@yahoo.com

----------


## لحن الحياه

شكرا يا ام يوسف على المعلومات الجميله

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------

